# 17 in 1 !!!



## Stonehampaintdept (Jan 10, 2013)

You have a 5 in 1, maybe a 6 in 1, but do you have a 17 in 1?
http://www.hydetools.com/products/17-1-painters-tool


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Stonehampaintdept said:


> You have a 5 in 1, maybe a 6 in 1, but do you have a 17 in 1?
> http://www.hydetools.com/products/17-1-painters-tool
> View attachment 23689


Don't forget to take it out of your back pocket before sitting down, otherwise it becomes an 18 in 1. Spread putty, open out cracks, open bottles, pull nais, pound them in, remove your own kidney.


----------



## TJ Paint (Jun 18, 2009)

Cut off the handle and you have a throwing star!


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

I got a close one. It's a reserve. Too big. The wrenches are stupid.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

And this is my daily driver....
I'm sure guys were wonderin


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

Woops. This one. Daily driver. Some people were wonderin


----------



## Bender (Aug 10, 2008)

I like the rose handled stainless ones. Just ordered a half dozen.
I also had my picture engraved in them:whistling2:


----------



## Delta Painting (Apr 27, 2010)

Oden said:


> View attachment 23691
> 
> 
> Woops. This one. Daily driver. Some people were wonderin


I like the wooden handle 5 in 1... Those ergonomic handle jobbies are a paint in the ass to get in your side pocket when up on a ladder.


----------



## Oden (Feb 8, 2012)

The thing with the wood handle is one repeating use for the 500 way tool is as a door stop. The rubber handle is kinder to the door and frame if I have to use it to prop a door open.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Oden said:


> View attachment 23690
> 
> 
> I got a close one. It's a reserve. Too big. The wrenches are stupid.


We have a bunch of these. I like them.


----------



## South-FL-Painter (Jan 17, 2012)

cdpainting said:


> We have a bunch of these. I like them.


The screw driver heads is useless on these,they get lost in no time.


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

South-FL-Painter said:


> The screw driver heads is useless on these,they get lost in no time.


I lost all mine with in the first 2-3 hours of working with them. They cost the same as the 5 in 1 so I figured the more for my buck why not lol. I only use it for opening cans, some scraping and prying nails. Oh yeah and the occasional beer.


----------



## Danahy (Dec 11, 2008)

Wonder how far back in time you gotta go to the times when painters used a 1 in 1? And what was it, a stick?


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Danahy said:


> Wonder how far back in time you gotta go to the times when painters used a 1 in 1? And what was it, a stick?


Careful, we still have a crack opener and there might be a roller hook for cleaning covers somewhere in the shop. It's probably with the glitter gun.

I know we still have the original versions of the other three of the five.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

Delta Painting said:


> I like the wooden handle 5 in 1... Those ergonomic handle jobbies are a paint in the ass to get in your side pocket when up on a ladder.


I still prefer these, I just wish they weren't so expensive.


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

Danahy said:


> Wonder how far back in time you gotta go to the times when painters used a 1 in 1? And what was it, a stick?


Not too far, I still use a regular inch and a half putty knife. Does everything I need it to do, and a few things that a 5 in one can't


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> I still prefer these, I just wish they weren't so expensive.
> View attachment 23737


I darn near sliced my finger off with one of these. It's sitting on my mantle staring at me right now, it looks like it's grinning and wanting to attack again lol.


----------



## Gough (Nov 24, 2010)

cdpainting said:


> I darn near sliced my finger off with one of these. It's sitting on my mantle staring at me right now, it looks like it's grinning and wanting to attack again lol.


There are some instructions, like, "move your fingers out of the way before you close the blade".:jester:


----------



## Epoxy Pro (Oct 7, 2012)

Gough said:


> There are some instructions, like, "move your fingers out of the way before you close the blade".:jester:


I usually read instructions after I loose body parts.lol


----------

